# Cadian Rough Riders



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

I've not really been a member long and I've only just started collecting 40K again after a long period out. The last games I played were under the 3rd edition with my Blood angels. 

I've since gone for Imperial Guard and was really unimpressed with those old Attilan Rough Riders so thought I would share my initial conversion photos with you and the plans I had to improve upon it, and also any suggestions people had that could help me with this project as well. 

As I'm collecting a version of the Cadian army (My regiment being named The Blackwater 317th) I wanted rough riders that would fit in with the feel of the army. I didn't want horse and so have gone down the bike option.

All it is so far is a space marine scout bike with the front fender trimmed down and the rider changed for a cadian model, I've used the scout arms and legs to make the model fit. Obviously this isn't an extensive conversion, so I want to improve upon this. 

By the way (and this is aimed at someone on here called PanzerPig - I am not giving them any bloody lances!) I know the rules state they should, but come on! Bikers with lances....

So here are my first piccies. Would love to get some feedback.




























Also please excuse the painting.

Just in case the pictures aren't working, here are the links.

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee119/dutchy1982/?action=view&current=IMG_4541.jpg

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee119/dutchy1982/?action=view&current=IMG_4542.jpg

http://s233.photobucket.com/albums/ee119/dutchy1982/?action=view&current=IMG_4543.jpg


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

It's a cool idea, and i think your going down the right lines.

I have to say though, they still look incredibly close to the SM scout models. If i hadn't seen the picture in context i'd have assumed they were scouts.

Can you not get a close enough fit with IG arms? i think the shoulder pads and gloves are the major problem here, the legs you can get away with, but the arms are a bit telling. Using cadian helmets would also help i think.

'Roughing' up the bike a bit may also help, maybe add a few more pouches and file down those harsh angles.

Hope this was helpful


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

awsome idea, but somehow it does look a bit like an old scout(age wise not old model), but i like the way you have done it as it implies they are wearing more protection that a regular guardsman to compensate for the fact that they might fall off , what i think would be cool was if you maybe put another guardsman on the back of the bike, like hitching a ride

hope this helps

edd


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

edd_thereaper said:


> awsome idea, but somehow it does look a bit like an old scout(age wise not old model), but i like the way you have done it as it implies they are wearing more protection that a regular guardsman to compensate for the fact that they might fall off , what i think would be cool was if you maybe put another guardsman on the back of the bike, like hitching a ride
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> edd


Have to say, that's a brilliant idea. Maybe you could have the second rider in a firing position?


----------



## Crude (Mar 15, 2009)

ive looked at the space marines bikes many times and thought they were too big. if you compare a horse and a bike in reality the horse is quite a bit bigger - id definitly want make this models bike a bit smaller...

all that aside, thats a really beautiful model, and ive thought about doing non-horse rough riders a few times (though i was usually thinking about using cold ones...)

helmets would be good, especially considering people that AREN'T on a battle field wear them. I think some saddle bags would look good too.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, yeah the arms and what not should be changed, the helmet is also a sensible way to go. When I was making this one I was thinking that I wanted a head that stood out, but the comments here have prompted me to think again. 

I really like the idea of a guy hitching a lift on the back is an excellent idea and I'm definitely going to try that. Especially as I've just got some green stuff to practice with now. 

Thining the bike down, is also something I want to do, the rear fender could be changed around and exposing the wheels, possibly thining them down as well. I never did like those chunky ones. Anyway, I'll give it a crack and post it up.

Thanks again.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey there. I remember seeing a kit bashed cadian rough rider somewhere maybe on GW back in the day. I did a quick google images search and found this about half way down and later on the same page at around 2/3rds

http://thetyranidhive.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=painting&thread=11702&page=4

I seem to recall the conversion using some eldar jetbike components - but you already have functional SM scout bikes and I wouldn't want to dismantle them if I had already painted them up.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=48007

Saw this on the general 40k board earlier, maybe you guys can swap notes


----------

